# UK to US - Mental Health



## Miles65uk (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello.  ok  first, post - topic kind of covered, but I don't want to post on an old thread!  Please do not bite....

I'm hoping to go to the US on 24 th April.  I have a number of issues.

1. I recieved a police caution in June 06, after breaking the lock on a door in a psychriatric hospital, where I was a patient at the time.  The police told me this was not a criminal record and would not be recorded on a database.

2. I was arrested in July 07,  not sure what the exact charge was.  I was with someone who had tried to steal a DVD player.  They did not take me to the station and let me go after checking my car.

3. I have a history of despresion (hence 1), and self harm.  Not sure if this is recorded anywhere that the US authorities would have visibilty of.   The injuries are all on my upper arms and not visible unless I take my shirt off.


Sounds like a lot, but if I don't tell them I have a feeling I will be fine. My criminial record must be ok, as I have retained my jonb with the MOD.

Any opinions/experiences out there?


Miles.


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 23, 2008)

Should be fine none of thats recordable relax enjoy the trip.


----------



## Miles65uk (Mar 23, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> Should be fine none of thats recordable relax enjoy the trip.




Wow, thanks.  I hope you're right.  I am going for 5 weeks....tho I am about sent my boss an email to increase it by a few days.  Might be pushing it as I'm already out the4 office for the whole of May, and the first week of April.


----------



## Miles65uk (Apr 20, 2008)

dylanredefined said:


> Should be fine none of thats recordable relax enjoy the trip.



I go Thursday...so I so hope you are right.

I did ask my health worker and he said i should be fine.


----------



## monkeyhead (May 7, 2008)

this kind of thing will be Ok until we get our wonderful ID cards.........


----------



## rennie (May 8, 2008)

monkeyhead said:


> this kind of thing will be Ok until we get our wonderful ID cards.........



But you can't enter the US with a British ID card? As long as the info ain't recorded on our passports, everyone should be fine.


----------



## Miles65uk (Jul 15, 2008)

rennie said:


> But you can't enter the US with a British ID card? As long as the info ain't recorded on our passports, everyone should be fine.



Thanks for your replies everyone.    I had no problems at all....and I had a great time.


----------

